# RECLAIMED---Who do I contact..



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

I can not let this beautiful Golden be put down. Who can I contact? I am willing to go and pull him and foster him. He scheduled to be put down on the 28th. I tried to call them but didn't get an answer, I did email them and tell them I would take him and foster him. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Evansville, IN | Daky.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micahsmom*

Micahsmom

I would call the shelter on Friday if they are open and let them know you will take him and foster him.

If you want to try emlg. the Golden Ret. Rescues in IL and IN and KY, that might help. Email As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL, too.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am from princeton, but live in maine, too bad i did not get to go back, for thanksgiving, or i would go get him, i put it on facebook.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you, I contacted some rescues. If all else fails, I will go and get him and foster him. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is beautifull, i hope you get him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micahsmom*

Micahsmom

I am glad you would go get him and save him-he is a beauty!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping this boy. I hope you can get him out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

any news on this boy?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, i have been wondering about him, i am going to pm her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It states on the petfinder page to not call but to email as they get so many phone calls it is hard to respond to them all but they do get in contact faster by email
Due to an overwhelming amount of calls, our volunteers have gone to e-mails. We understand that our dog's lives are on the line and *we DO check our e-mails frequently.* If you don't hear back from us within 48 hours, please e-mail us again just to be sure we received your message. *If the e-mail address is not showing up, enlarge the picture of the dog you are interested in and it will be listed to the right of the picture.* Thank you ...

He is gorgeous. If you are close to the shelter, I would go down there if it is close to put down date. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sent the op a pm, i hope she got him.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

They were not open today! Going to try tomorrow!


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*What a great looking dog*

He looks happy in the picture. Can't imagine intentionally killing that dog. I hope this has a happy ending for him. All of these situations are so sad. MicahsMom, you are an angel for trying to help him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I just find it insane that shelters would euthanize a gorgeous friendly golden!! A very adoptable dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micahsmom*

MicahsMom

Did you get goldensrbest private messages?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Micahsmom*

*Micahsmom

According to their site they should be open on Saturday: Let us know when you get him-he is just gorgeous!!*
EVACC
Our Adoptable Pet List!
Click here to see our Happy Tails!



Our Featured Pets
Black Cats



Black Cats 

It is almost Halloween and a Black Cat’s time to shine! Black animals are often overlooked in shelters. Their dark coats mean they do not photograph well, and silly superstitions keep them from getting forever homes. So, embrace Halloween all year round and come down to adopt a Black Cat today! 

Who We Are
EVACC is an open-intake shelter serving the city of Evansville and Vanderburgh County and whose responsibility is to ensure public and pet safety through a variety of services. This includes investigation, enforcement, and citations for violation of city and county animal control ordinances. The agency also provides stray animal capture and care, deceased animal removal, and quarantine of bite case animals per Indiana code. Additionally, the shelter offers lost and found services, and new pet adoptions. Per year, it shelters approximately 5,000 dogs, cats, and other animals with a staff of 7 animal control officers and 3 administrative personnel. Evansville-Vanderburgh Animal Care and Control is dedicated to providing integrated animal service programs built on public safety and awareness, promotion of responsible pet adoption and ownership, and enforcement of the City-County animal control ordinances. 
Adopting a friend
We always have a wonderful selection of loving pets that need a forever home. Our community depends on us just as we depend on our community to make sure great pets get out of bad situations and into the arms of great people. 

With adoption, new pet parents receive a voucher for spay/neuter and rabies shot, and a city license. We also offer micro-chipping for new adoptions from the shelter (and a reduced lifetime city license rate) to help keep your new loved one safe for his or her lifetime! If your new pet is already spayed or neutered, your total adoption fee is also reduced.

The total adoption costs range from $20 to $100 depending on whether your new addition to your family is a cat or dog, spayed or neutered, lives in the city, and is or needs to be microchipped.

Come Visit Us!
Please don't wait to find your perfect companion! Stop by our shelter, sign in, and take a look around. Uhlhorn is off of First Avenue (at the Goodwill Store) and off of Fulton Avenue (at the Corner Pocket). There is plenty of parking in our lot and on the street and we welcome you Monday through Friday from 10:00 am to 5:45 pm and on Saturdays from 11:00 am to 4:45 pm.

VOLUNTEER!
We are starting a new volunteer program too! If you would like to be involved please email [email protected]. 

EVACC 
815 UHLHORN ST 
Evansville, IN 47710 
Phone: 812-435-6015


Our dogs love to sleep on Kuranda Dog beds, but we don't have enough for everyone. If you would like to donate a bed at a special wholesale price for a another dog to sleep in comfort, please click here. 




Email: [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



[Home] [Information] [Shelters] [Search]


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

God, i hope she gets him.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

I was told today that he was reclaimed by his owner!!!! Thank the Lord!!! Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does that mean, he went missing, and if so why would they say he was to be put to sleep?


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

They said he was a stray. I guess the owner finally found him. I would have hated to find him a day later, can you imagine how the owner would have felt having his pet put down while he was looking.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I wonder how long they had him there?


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know, I should have asked!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know, they found him, hope all is well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Does that mean, he went missing, and if so why would they say he was to be put to sleep?



He was picked up a stray by animal control, they have a certain number of days they hold strays. If the owner doesn't come to claim the dog during that time they can put the dog to sleep, or adopt him out. 

I'm glad his owners reclaimed him.


----------

